# Fan add on for WSM



## bpinmi (Jan 7, 2020)

Looking to add on a fan for temperature control for my Weber Smokey Mountain (22) and would love to hear some recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 7, 2020)

How much you want to spend?  Do you want a DIY rig or a commercial kind of set up?


----------



## bpinmi (Jan 7, 2020)

I'd like to keep it around $200 or lower. Prefer not to go the DIY route. 





JC in GB said:


> How much you want to spend?  Do you want a DIY rig or a commercial kind of set up?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 7, 2020)

Party Q!


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 7, 2020)

Party Q or DigiQ are in that price area.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Party Q or DigiQ are in that price area.


Second on these units!  I had a partyq on my 14" WSM - priceless purchase.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 7, 2020)

Although temperature controllers aren't needed, they sure do add some peace of mind during overnight cooks, and if you want to lock-in a low pit temp for jerky they work for that too.   I use one of the original analog systems from The BBQ Guru on my Big Green Eggs, but now every manufacturer has attachments for about any cooker, and current models are very fancy.  I see a lot of WSM's set up with controllers at BBQ contests, some are more overkill than others.


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 7, 2020)

My lovely wife got me a digiq  for christmas and I can't imagine not using it now.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2020)

nomad_archer said:


> My lovely wife got me a digiq for christmas and I can't imagine not using it now.


Amen to that!  I waited a few years before getting a controller - kicked myself 100X over waiting.


----------



## Murray (Jan 7, 2020)

Wow 

 thirdeye
 that’s quite the set up. Impressive!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 7, 2020)

Murray said:


> Wow
> 
> thirdeye
> that’s quite the set up. Impressive!



Hehehee.  That's not mine.... it was taken at a competition back east, but there is a lot going on.


----------



## Murray (Jan 7, 2020)

I thought maybe you worked for NASA. I’ve never been to a competition, looking at that setup I gather the competition is fairly fierce.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 7, 2020)

Murray said:


> I thought maybe you worked for NASA. I’ve never been to a competition, looking at that setup I gather the competition is fairly fierce.



Competition BBQ is a whole different world from backyard BBQ or restaurant BBQ. You are judged on appearance, taste and tenderness and you have a strict timetable to turn in your entries.  But the bottom line is, a judge will give a score based on one bite.... so that bite has to make an impression.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a PartyQ and it works as advertised, but it runs off batteries and does a good job of draining them. Had to make sure to have fresh batteries anytime I wanted to do an overnight cook. I now have Thermoworks Signals with Billows and that set up has worked great. There are other brands around the same price which is higher than you mentioned, but you would also get the benefit of more probes and being able to monitor or change your cook from afar with your phone.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2020)

I just used eneloop recharables. Always fresh for the next cook without landfill waste


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2020)

I've had a DiGiQ DX2 on my WSM. Have had it for several years with no problems. Not even a bad probe wire.
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 8, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I have a PartyQ and it works as advertised, but it runs off batteries and does a good job of draining them. Had to make sure to have fresh batteries anytime I wanted to do an overnight cook. I now have Thermoworks Signals with Billows and that set up has worked great. There are other brands around the same price which is higher than you mentioned, but you would also get the benefit of more probes and being able to monitor or change your cook from afar with your phone.



Does that party Q offer an AC adapter?


----------



## sandyut (Jan 8, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Does that party Q offer an AC adapter?


Mine didnt.  I just used rechargables.  they outlasted my  longest cook no problem.


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 9, 2020)

4AA battery to AC adapter conversion kit

This could work. Cheap enough to be worth a shot.


----------

